# Cherry Shrimp and High Nitrates



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

I have some cherry shrimp on the way (in the mail) and was planning to add them to my 30gal tank. However, I've been reading up more and finding that nitrates are a big problem with these guys. I wish I'd read that before I ordered...

My tap water has 20ppm nitrates to begin with, and though I do weekly 50% water changes, the nitrates are still around 40ppm a day or two after a big water change. This doesn't seem to bother my other fish and my plants are happily pearling, but I'm very worried about the cherry shrimp being added. 

Since it's my tap water, I assume my only option would be to do partial water changes with bottled water. I have an RO filter, but in another thread, no one could come to consensus on whether or not this would actually reduce/eliminate nitrates.

Any ideas??


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

*here is some good info on your shrimp*

I have some of these shrimp and love them. I find myself glancing at there tank a few times a day.

ph - 7.2-7.8
temp 72-78 - I keep my at 76
mating - after 3-4 months to maturity..yellow saddle forms, then eggs are dropped under the bell. Females hold eggs for a bout a month. If eggs are dropped at any point those eggs are dead, and unfertilized and will not hatch.

Check out Petshrimp.com and shrimpnow.com for further info. But I think the above tells you all you got to know. Cherries are fairly easy to keep and breed as long as you keep nitrate levels down, feed them once in a while, and keep water parameters stable. Patience is key with breeding them at first. Always good to start with about 10-15 cherries. In 5 months you'll have at least 50 more from them.

I hope this helps:hippie:


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

*here is some good info on your shrimp*

I have some of these shrimp and love them. I find myself glancing at there tank a few times a day.

ph - 7.2-7.8
temp 72-78 - I keep my at 76
mating - after 3-4 months to maturity..yellow saddle forms, then eggs are dropped under the bell. Females hold eggs for a bout a month. If eggs are dropped at any point those eggs are dead, and unfertilized and will not hatch.

Check out Petshrimp.com and shrimpnow.com for further info. But I think the above tells you all you got to know. Cherries are fairly easy to keep and breed as long as you keep nitrate levels down, feed them once in a while, and keep water parameters stable. Patience is key with breeding them at first. Always good to start with about 10-15 cherries. In 5 months you'll have at least 50 more from them.

I hope this helps:hippie:


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

abnormalsanon said:


> I have some cherry shrimp on the way (in the mail) and was planning to add them to my 30gal tank. However, I've been reading up more and finding that nitrates are a big problem with these guys. I wish I'd read that before I ordered...
> 
> My tap water has 20ppm nitrates to begin with, and though I do weekly 50% water changes, the nitrates are still around 40ppm a day or two after a big water change. This doesn't seem to bother my other fish and my plants are happily pearling, but I'm very worried about the cherry shrimp being added.
> 
> ...


Personally I wouldn't worry about it. I find cherries to be alot hardier than some people think. I have some in my planted tank and use EI as my fertilising routine. My nitrates are often quite high and 30ppm is not out of the question. They have never been adversely effeted even when I was adding KN03 powder direct to the tank and my levels were even higher than they are now.

If they have come from very low nitrate levels then they may be shocked by the initial high levels but they soon adjust.

Hope this helps


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks Richard, I'm glad to hear these guys are pretty hardy. I'm really hoping they'll adjust to my tank! Right now all of my poor fish are adjusting, since I just added CO2 and the pH has dropped somewhat. I hope by the time they get here, all will be nice and stable for them.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Try to keep the PH above 7 for cherry shrimp.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Shrimp&Snails said:


> Try to keep the PH above 7 for cherry shrimp.


Why? They do fine for me at lower pH's. I have a pH around 6.2. I think people who say to keep them at higher pH's just have not ever tried keeping them at lower ones.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

The information is on petshrimp.com from a guy who's been breeding them for years.

If a lower PH is working for you then go for it.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

I'm just saying, just because one person says it is right, it does not have to be true. I just don't like it when incorrect statements get put out there. It make people afraid to try things that will work. And pretty much just non-co2 tanks or CO2 injected tanks with really high kHs will have a pH over 7. So are you saying injecting co2 or having a moderate kH is also bad?


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Alright guess I believe you are both right. Information from a known breeder is a good source, but I also agree with ianiwane. These shrimp are very hardy and I believe it is common knowledge around here to think that these shrimp will live and breed in a PH of 6 and lower. Also it has been said several times that the shrimp dont even mind higher concentrates of nitrogen.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

http://www.shrimpnow.com/modules.php?name=Content&file=viewarticle&id=4
take a look here, info might be a little better


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks, ianiwine!


----------



## Shaggathai (Apr 18, 2006)

My tap water runs 40+ppm nitrates, ph 6.0 and soft. I got my first red cherry shrimps a couple months ago and they have done fine in my water. I made sure to acclimate them very slowly and they came thru it in great shape. I love the little buggers so much I'm thinking of setting up a shrimp only tank for them (where to put yet another tank tho lol).


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Is the reason for the recommended higher pH is calcium carbonate level related?

Regards

Stan


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

what about level of co2? Sorry for the interuption... I've heard that red cherries are senstitive ,besides high nitrates, on higher co2 level...
What level of co2 is the top for keeping red cherry?

thanks


----------

